# Help identifying 1960's Cook Book!



## quikdropny (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello,
I am posting in regards for QuikDrop of Long Island with a book that has been brought to our store. This book is dated in 1963, however it has no other unique names or authors. This book is apparently a collection of recipes, with a very general name. No search has yet to come up with an answer. If any of you have any ideas of leads, we would appreciate it greatly! Please look at the pictures for detail.

Thank You!
Bryan,
QuikDrop, Long Island


----------



## quikdropny (Apr 11, 2006)

I apologize for the size of the pictures!!

Thank You!
Bryan C.
QuikDrop, Long Island


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

This sure looks like Gourmet magazine's annual recipe books I used to buy years ago. Maybe someone on epicurious.com could help you?? When you find your answer I sure hope you'll let us know the where's and when's of this


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

How did you search?
Can't see detail in the second image, a close up would help.

652 pages, correct? 
The book can be found for purchase anywhere from $5.00 up.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It is the annual compendium from Gourmet Magazine. My mother has several.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yup, looks like Gourmet's annual cookbook. The "Gourmet" looks like the style font the magazine used from what I remember from seeing old copies, plus it is published by Gourmet Distribution.


----------

